# Bleeding the standard sound BMW x5 e53



## Sasha JS (Aug 8, 2021)

*Main problem*​The owner of this car, after unsuccessful experiments in improving the stock sound, decided to contact our center for noise isolation and auto-sound JS-Tuning, focusing not so much on the noise in the cabin while driving, as on the bad sound of music. In the process of selecting the desired scheme and choosing the components, it was decided to insulate the doors and trunk in order to reveal the possibilities of the new acoustics at 100% of their capabilities.
















*Soundproofing doors*​For the best result, we used a top-quality material from the manufacturer Acoustics on the inside of the door, as well as materials from Standard-Plast (StP) to improve the effect. We did a similar job with maps. For better sounding of music and elimination of extraneous sounds, the areas around the speakers have been carefully processed. Next, the card is covered with a layer of noise insulation.















*Replacing OEM speakers*​An important and correct decision of the car owner was to replace the outdated standard speakers with a new three-component system from the manufacturer Morel. Thanks to the experience of our installers, we managed to keep the standard wiring, which is many times better than most of the new cheap substitutes. Thus, without wasting an extra budget at this stage, it was possible to expand the possibilities for selecting a suitable amplifier and subwoofer.















*Noise isolation of the trunk*​Before installing the subwoofer and connecting the amplifier, it is necessary to properly isolate the trunk with noise, since the source of sound and special vibrations must be located there.

Also, along the way, we normalized the position of non-factory auxiliary equipment wires, which were scattered under the casing. Not surprisingly, the car is about 20 years old. This helped us gain access to signal wire routing to avoid pickup.















*Selection, preparation and installation of a subwoofer*​Now about the bass. During the selection of the subwoofer, the choice fell on a musical, softly playing, melodic sub from the manufacturer Helix. The main selection criterion was a rather small volume of a closed box (closed box), because the basis was a standard, small box, which was ideal for a new woofer (woofer).

Naturally, the standard form was not suitable for this device, but our master was a little confused about this.

All important measurements were taken, an almost new building was built with a change in the front and side parts of the regular building, followed by a tight fit. The subwoofer was installed in its factory location without damaging the body. Externally, only a mesh was added in the regular pocket of the trunk trim.






















*Connecting and installing the amplifier*​For really good sounding acoustics, there is not enough good subwoofer and new speakers, so there was only one multi-channel amplifier from the manufacturer Audiobeat to pump the whole system. We managed to install it instead of the standard radio unit and CD-changer in the trunk, by modifying the standard mounts.

Thanks to the experience of working with various BMWs and a competent approach to laying power and acoustic wires, it was possible to avoid the problems with interference, which many owners of the masterpieces of this automaker are aware of.















*Result*​After the work done by us, the trunk of the car remained the same aesthetic, the new amplifier and a modified new subwoofer took their factory places, the interior of the luggage compartment has a factory, neat and pleasant look.

The owner of the BMW X5 e53 car was pleased with the new and high-quality sound of music in the cabin, and a nice bonus - thanks to the noise insulation, the cabin became much quieter.

Thank you for your attention, who is interested - write in private messages. If you are passing through Kiev, we will give you a discount for the Bimmerfest.com club.
The original article by reference (in Ru/ Ua language) - www.js-tuning.com.ua/articles/641.prokachka_shtatnogo_zvuka_bmw_x5_e53


----------

